# New to catfishing please help



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

For 3 nightsbthis weekend I fished hard for cats. Used everything from night callers to Shad to minnows. Fished Berlin for 2 nights and tried about 5 good spots and got nothing, not even a bight. I thought they might be spawning so we went to Atwood last night and the same thing happened. I'm pretty new to catfishing so I need some advice from someone. Thank you.


----------



## catkiller27 (Jul 8, 2013)

Try chicken livers prob the best bait I just started hearing people using cherry KoolAid and chicken breasts cut the chicken breasts in little chunks put in a freezer bag and add the KoolAid let it sit over nite in the fridge then your good to go


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I appreciate that I'm going to try it !!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Raw Shrimp


----------



## catkiller27 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice cat 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Chubs, Shrimp, Cut shad, Cut gill. They have got me over 60 channels this year. No big ones, most between 18-25 inches. 

What I use depends on availability
1. Shad if I can net them 
2. Chubs when the creeks are blown out and I have time
3. Gills if I have time
4. If I don't have time.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely try shrimp and stick with the cut bait. I'm not familiar with those lakes but you might want to try different spots. If the spots you are not getting anything at is deep, then switch to a shallower spot and visa versa. If using shad then it's probably more location than bait that's the problem.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Raw shrimp, or cutbait, like a gill or something.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

if you want flats at berliner, throw out some live bluegill...for channels the best bait is cut shad, then chicken livers imo....get a cast net, learn to throw said cast net, and then you have unlimited supply....be sure to always have livers as sometimes shad are hard to find


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> if you want flats at berliner, throw out some live bluegill...for channels the best bait is cut shad, then chicken livers imo....get a cast net, learn to throw said cast net, and then you have unlimited supply....be sure to always have livers as sometimes shad are hard to find


isn't it illegal to use game fish (bluegill/sunfish) as bait caught from a cast net?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

pppatrick said:


> isn't it illegal to use game fish (bluegill/sunfish) as bait caught from a cast net?


I dont think he was getting at using bluegill from a cast net as bait.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe. Looks like a pretty non-discriminate statement.

My point being, in a thread that is titled "new to catfishing", the guy probably wouldn't know such. with nothing clarifying, this guy is out there running before walking with a cast net. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

What are some other good lakes and spots. I've been fishing berlin a lot but would like to see some new places. I Iive in the Akron canton are about 20 min away from Berlin.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Also i appreciate all the advice. This is a really good source. Once again thank you all !!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

pppatrick said:


> isn't it illegal to use game fish (bluegill/sunfish) as bait caught from a cast net?


Use the cast net to get shad for cut bait...sorry for that confusion, it is illegal to net game fish i do believe, you must catch them on a hook.


----------

